# The Clear Skin Regimen by Dan Kern



## miss_apple_tart (Aug 25, 2006)

I got this book from the library, it's called "Clear Skin" by Dan Kern. In this book he basically outlines what he calls "The clear skin regimine" and I was wondering if anyone else has heard of this and has used it before.

Basically with the clear skin regimine you use a high amount of 2.5% solution benzoyl peroxide and a high amount of moisterizer to keep the benzoyl peroxide from drying your skin out.


----------



## janetsbreeze (Aug 25, 2006)

let us know how it works for you!

is it similar to the program at http://www.acne.org/ ?


----------



## foxy2006 (Aug 25, 2006)

I had amazing success with this regimen it really cleared me up well although it does take a tremendous amount of patience. Yes, by the way, it is the one from acne.org.


----------



## lepotica (Aug 25, 2006)

This does take some time to clear up your skin but it is definitely worth it! I initially started off with the Purpose Gentle Cleansing Bar, the 2.5% Benzoyl Peroxide Gel and the Eucerin Skin Renewal Day Lotion w/ SPF 15. However now I've adjusted to using the moisturizer only sometimes since it seems to make my oily skin even oilier. Also, I just began using Neutrogena's Oil-Free Acne Wash Daily Scrub in the morning instead of the Purpose Bar (since I still have some blackheads on my chin that just won't go away).

I definitely recommend the system though and it is also outlined on acne.org


----------



## lovelyrose (Aug 26, 2006)

I just started on this regimen recently and I already see great results. I was suffering from acne for more than a year, and tried everything possible. Finally started on this regimen, and my pimples have gone down a lot! Just follow the instructions and you'll be fine. Good luck!


----------



## Shasta (Aug 26, 2006)

I tried this regimen, but it didn't really work for me. It just made it worse and my face looked like hell.




I really wanted it to work too. I used Clinique's 3 step system to get my face clear. But unfortunately, I stopped using the 3 step system cause I moved and lost it all, so now my face is breaking out again. I need to go buy some more.


----------



## kanmi (Aug 26, 2006)

Yeah, the regimen unfortunately didn't work for me either. It turned out i'm allergic to BP.


----------



## Flowerinthewind (Aug 26, 2006)

Stick with it, I have been on it a year and if you stick with it and do everything EXACTLY as it says, you will see results. I tried proactiv and every other over the counter medicine there was and the CSR is by far the best. Having made contact with Mr.Kern, I can tell he is a very good and honest guy. The CSR has been a God-send for me. I love it. I wish you the best of luck and if you have any problems I will do my best to help you with them.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Aug 26, 2006)

yeah i lovee this regime..it seems like a lot to put a spot treatment all over your face 1-2 times a day but it's the only thing that has worked for me and it's not really drying for me..i have such oily skin. i also use the neutrogena oil free acne wash or scrub 2x a day before usign the spot treatment. and it helps to use a clay mask while doing this too to dry up any other blemishes


----------



## miss_apple_tart (Aug 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *janetsbreeze* let us know how it works for you!is it similar to the program at http://www.acne.org/ ?

Yes, that is Dan Kern's website. I was going to post it with my original post but I didn't have 20 posts yet so I couldn't post the link.
It certainly does look promising and many of you seem to have had a good experience with it so I'm going to try it, although I do have a habit of picking at my face. I have had acne since I was about 11, and even though it's gotten a little better since I got older, I am tired of it.


----------



## pinktequila (Aug 27, 2006)

it kinda sounds like the proactive skin care


----------



## Flowerinthewind (Aug 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinktequila* it kinda sounds like the proactive skin care in the sense it uses bp, but otherwise it is completely different.


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Aug 27, 2006)

I love the CSR. It hasn't helped 100% obviously because a lot of my acne is hormonal, but it does keep my face at bay. I'm super addicted to acne.org haha.


----------



## Flowerinthewind (Aug 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Hi Im Mandy* I love the CSR. It hasn't helped 100% obviously because a lot of my acne is hormonal, but it does keep my face at bay. I'm super addicted to acne.org haha. tell me more of this place


----------



## goddess13 (Aug 27, 2006)

http://www.acne.org/

HTHs


----------



## kanmi (Aug 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Flowerinthewind* tell me more of this place rofl


----------



## loveuforeer57 (Aug 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Hi Im Mandy* I love the CSR. It hasn't helped 100% obviously because a lot of my acne is hormonal, but it does keep my face at bay. I'm super addicted to acne.org haha. Yeah. I can tell. hehe. 
It does work for me. It's just that it takes a long time for redmarks to go away and I don't want that anymore.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 27, 2006)

Great info! Thanks!


----------



## loveuforeer57 (Aug 27, 2006)

You guys are robots with the, "thanks!!!"


----------



## kanmi (Aug 27, 2006)

I think it's so sweet how they always thank you here


----------



## Flowerinthewind (Aug 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *goddess13* http://www.acne.org/HTHs






Thanks for posting the link





it was a joke though, I am a fairly well known member there.


----------



## Kelly (Aug 27, 2006)

If the BP is too harsh for your skin, you could always try Arbonne's Clear Advantage. It's very gentle, yet very effective. I had a hard time with BP's even the 2.5%.

The Clear Advantage System consists of a wash, toner, lotion and a natural supplement that helps clear acne from the inside out. My daughter now uses just the supplement &amp; the teen supplements combined and they keep her clear during puberty crashing in on her...he he.... Her skin is flawless now. The supplement also contains lysine and beta caratine (sorry my spelling), these are big in combating acne, along with many other natural ingrediants.


----------



## miss_apple_tart (Aug 28, 2006)

It doesn't really sound like Proactive because proactive uses a toner. The Clear skin regimine is just face wash, benzoyl peroxide, and moisterizer. I have tried a product like proactive, and it made me break out even more.

I have had good results with BP so I think it will work, but I'm going to wait because I still have an almost full bottle of neutrogena oil free acne wash and he says not to use cleansers that already have acne fighting medication in them.


----------



## missmonroe (Aug 29, 2006)

I &lt;3 the CSR! But it does take time/ patience...........Proactiv sucked for me...worked for a year and then quit :/ acne.org is one of my favorite sites


----------



## faith3_13 (Aug 29, 2006)

This is great info. Thanks


----------



## libbycopeland (Sep 7, 2006)

CSR rocks, I've been on it for seven weeks and it has done wonders for my skin. Just go on their site, acne.org, and hang out on the message boards. You will learn alot. The key to success is sticking to it and CONSISTENCY.


----------



## diablo2g (Sep 7, 2006)

what exactly is the entire regimen? Is it just mixing moisturizer with the BP cream or is there more to it?


----------



## Flowerinthewind (Sep 7, 2006)

http://www.acne.org/regimen-instructions.html

I have been on it a year, I warn you it is a pain in the ass.


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Sep 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Flowerinthewind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://www.acne.org/regimen-instructions.html
I have been on it a year, I warn you it is a pain in the ass.

I actually have noo problem with doing the regimen.. takes 5 minutes out of my life, no biggie lol


----------



## NYShopgirl (Sep 7, 2006)

i'm trying the regimen now and just for a few days i'm seeing results, it's great because after 5 months of trying different over the counter medicines and facial wash, nothing works, but this regimen seems to work for me. I'm using Purpose face cleanser w/ my Buf Puf facial sponge, Neutrogena on the spot treatment and cetaphil moisturizing lotion. I hope all my pimples will disappear after few more days or weeks.


----------



## Flowerinthewind (Sep 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Hi Im Mandy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I actually have noo problem with doing the regimen.. takes 5 minutes out of my life, no biggie lol How am I gonna do it with my broken hand


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Sep 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Flowerinthewind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How am I gonna do it with my broken hand



pshh n00b  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Easily! Do you apply everything with your left or right hand? Strangly for me, I'm write handed, but i can ONLY apply bp and everything else with my left hand.. middle finger only lol.It should be easy to do it with one hand.. im almost certain i've done it before lol


----------



## Flowerinthewind (Sep 8, 2006)

I have too, when my shoulder was bad. My left hand sucks, I lack the 1337 skills of Mandy.


----------

